# Salt Lake Supercross 2012



## c3hammer (May 2, 2012)

First time shooting SX with a 70-200L F4 IS on the T3i. Was pleased with the results at least for web use under the stadium lights.










































Suggestions welcome.

Cheers,
Pete


----------

